# Disco rigido loco



## gaston sj (Abr 26, 2007)

hola tengo una pc pentium 3 de 670mhz y un disco de 10gigas y una memoria de 128mb y lo que le sucede es que cuando inicia windows cuando pasa la liniesita esa por abajo de la pantalla el disco se para y queda la luz roja de el disco en funcionamiento pero el disco no anda se queda parado y ya no inicia no hace mas nada no se que es lo que le pudiese suceder espero que me echen una mano saludos es windows 98.


----------



## Guest (Abr 26, 2007)

Si tu disco hace ruidos extraños, probablemente tenga daños físicos, si no es así entonces tu operativo ya se volco y tendrás que reinstalar, puedes colocarlo en otra PC y revisar el estado del mismo.


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 27, 2007)

hola pues no hace ruidos extraños solo hace con frecuencia media rara o sea que no hace el ruido como antes cuando funcionaba bien pero siempre iso ruidos pero no parecia extraños saludos


----------



## DobleA (Abr 28, 2007)

No solo los ruidos determinan que hay errores físicos. también errores en windows, tales como "Error de redundancia cíclica" (son errores físicos o de mala electromagnetización).

Primero que nada te recomendaría que recuperes tu información y archivos revelantes. Esto lo puedes hacer colocando el disco duro en otro PC y corriendole el Easy Recovery. Sino puedes conseguirte el Hirens. Este es un disco de booteo con *muchas* herramientas para el arreglo de software y algo de hardware.

Luego de recuperar tus datos le haces un scan al disco con una aplicación que trae el Hirens (este disco booteable se puede ejecutar desde windows también). Este analizará los sectores y verá si hay daños físicos. Si los hay lo que podés hacer es correrle (otra herramienta de Hirens) un corrector de MBR. El MBR (del ingles "Master Boot Record") es el primer sector, el que determina que zonas de disco se deben usar y cuales no, tambien es donde se almacenan las particiones, o tambien puede ser usado para el arranque del sistema operativo.
En un caso muy extremo le podés correr una aplicación del fabricante del disco. Yo estas no las recomiendo ya que si encuentran muchos sectores dañados anulan el disco dejandolo inutilizable.

Un saludo.


----------

